# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΣΚΟΥΠΑ

## akiss

καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα και καλη χρονια να εχουμε παιδια!η κοπελια μου εχει μια ηλεκτρικη σκουπα στο σπιτι της αλλα την ωρα που την δουλευε σταματησε απευθειας.το μοντελο της σκουπας ειναι miele.την πηγε σε καποιον και της ειπε το μοτερ ειναι(και εγω δλδ αυτο πιστευω ).και οτι κοστιζει 120 ευρω.ειπε οτι και με τα καλωδια ισως μπορεσεις να κανεις κατι αλλα σε ενα μηνα παλι θα χαλασει.μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε κατι ωστε να το κανω αν ειναι δυνατον?σας ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γεια χαρα. το μοτερ εχει 30-35€. αυτο σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα που εχει ανταλλακτικα για οικιακες συσκευες. δεν υπαρχει ουτε γνησιο ουτε μη γνησιο. ολα ειναι τα ιδια. μην σε παραμυθιασουν. αν κανεις την αλλαγη μονος σου θα γλυτωσεις και τα εργατικα. πριν απο 2 μηνες αλλαξα το μοτερ απο την σκουπα της μανας μου. 27€. με 100€ παιρνεις καινουργια σκουπα.

----------


## ziakosnasos

Αφού είναι μόνο το μοτέρ ,  πάρε ένα καινούργιο  μοτέρ και άλλαξε το μόνος όπως λέει και ο φίλος xsterg    να γλιτώσεις και τα εργατικά , αλλά εξαρτάται από την τιμή του μοτέρ  γιατί με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο έχει  πολλούς κωδικούς   άλλο έχει 35 ευρώ και άλλο 76 ανάλογα τα μοντέλα. 
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...oducts_id=5945

----------


## Hulk

Την ξαναδοκιμασες αν δουλευει; σχεδον ολες οι ηλεκτρικες σκουπες εχουν θερμικη προστασια στο μοτερ
ετσι ωστε αν ζεσταθει παρα πολυ κοβει μεχρι να κρυωσει. Στο λεω επειδη το ειχε κανει και η δικη μου 
σκουπα, ειχε γεμισει η σακουλα και επειδη το ζοριζε για ωρα η γυναικα μου σταματησε να δουλευει.
Την ανοιξα αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα, οταν την εκλεισα ξανα την δουλευε κανονικα!
Δες πρωτα και αυτο το ενδεχομενο και μετα ψαξε ολα τ'αλλα που σου ειπαν και οι συναδελφοι πιο πριν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα και καλη χρονια να εχουμε παιδια!η κοπελια μου εχει μια ηλεκτρικη σκουπα στο σπιτι της αλλα την ωρα που την δουλευε σταματησε απευθειας.το μοντελο της σκουπας ειναι miele.την πηγε σε καποιον και της ειπε το μοτερ ειναι(και εγω δλδ αυτο πιστευω ).και οτι κοστιζει 120 ευρω.ειπε οτι και με τα καλωδια ισως μπορεσεις να κανεις κατι αλλα σε ενα μηνα παλι θα χαλασει.μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε κατι ωστε να το κανω αν ειναι δυνατον?σας ευχαριστω παιδια.


Γεια σε όλους ... εμπειρικά και ως πρώην τεχνικός στις οικιακές συσκευές . Θα σου έλεγα να μην "καταπίνεις" ότι σου είπαν για το ότι φταίει το μοτέρ.... εκτός από τα μεγάλα λαμόγια της πολιτικής ... εμείς οι τεχνικοί για τον "βωμό του χρήματος" γινόμαστε "λαμογιοκαρχαρίες" .
Πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και αν λένε ότι φταίει το μοτέρ ... δεν εξακρίβωσαν όμως τους λόγους. και για μένα φτιάχνεται το ίδιο κατά 95% . Και αυτό το λέω γιατί από το παρελθόν και πρώην "πελάτες μου" μου έλεγαν τα ίδια (ότι ρώτησαν σε αντιπροσωπεία) και μην σας φανεί παράξενο . που έχω φτιάξει το 80% αυτών των "άχρηστων" συσκευών . και μάλιστα με γελοία αποτελέσματα. π.χ κάποιες συσκευές ήθελαν αλλαγή τα καρβουνάκια !!!! ... έτσι απλά !

Συμπέρασμα .... μην καταπίνετε ότι σας λένε περί άχρηστου και για "πέταμα" ειδικά από τις αντιπροσωπείες !!!   και αν κάποιος από αυτούς σας πει ότι δήθεν εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέω .... ε τότε στείλτε τον σε μένα ... το 80 % από αυτούς θα φάει φάπες.

(και με τα καλωδια ισως μπορεσεις να κανεις κατι αλλα σε ενα μηνα παλι θα χαλασει.. Ειδικά τέτοια λόγια από "δήθεν τεχνικούς " πραγματικά εξοργίζομαι !! Γιατί?
1) Προσβάλουν την νοημοσύνη μας (και αυτό γιατί εξ αρχής λέει ότι κατέληξε ότι φταίει το μοτέρ ... και όταν λέει τα παραπάνω με κόκκινα ) που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση. 
2) Δεν θεωρείται "πετυχημένος" τεχνικός κάποιος που "παραδίνεται" στην λογική του (πάλι θα χαλάσει) γιατί λογικά αν κάνει "εν ακριβή γνώση" του και σωστή δουλειά ... δεν θα χαλάσει. ή αν χαλάσει θα χαλάσει κάτι άλλο.
3) Παραδέχομαι σε τεχνικό να σηκώνει τα "χέρια" μόνο σε δικαιολογημένες απόψεις , όπως π.χ "αδυνατώ να βρω τα ανταλλακτικά" κ.τ.λ.

----------

Ηλιας Α (11-01-12)

----------


## PCMan

> Γεια σε όλους ... εμπειρικά και ως πρώην τεχνικός στις οικιακές συσκευές . Θα σου έλεγα να μην "καταπίνεις" ότι σου είπαν για το ότι φταίει το μοτέρ.... εκτός από τα μεγάλα λαμόγια της πολιτικής ... εμείς οι τεχνικοί για τον "βωμό του χρήματος" γινόμαστε "λαμογιοκαρχαρίες" .
> Πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και αν λένε ότι φταίει το μοτέρ ... δεν εξακρίβωσαν όμως τους λόγους. και για μένα φτιάχνεται το ίδιο κατά 95% . Και αυτό το λέω γιατί από το παρελθόν και πρώην "πελάτες μου" μου έλεγαν τα ίδια (ότι ρώτησαν σε αντιπροσωπεία) και μην σας φανεί παράξενο . που έχω φτιάξει το 80% αυτών των "άχρηστων" συσκευών . και μάλιστα με γελοία αποτελέσματα. π.χ κάποιες συσκευές ήθελαν αλλαγή τα καρβουνάκια !!!! ... έτσι απλά !
> 
> Συμπέρασμα .... μην καταπίνετε ότι σας λένε περί άχρηστου και για "πέταμα" ειδικά από τις αντιπροσωπείες !!!   και αν κάποιος από αυτούς σας πει ότι δήθεν εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέω .... ε τότε στείλτε τον σε μένα ... το 80 % από αυτούς θα φάει φάπες.
> 
> (και με τα καλωδια ισως μπορεσεις να κανεις κατι αλλα σε ενα μηνα παλι θα χαλασει.. Ειδικά τέτοια λόγια από "δήθεν τεχνικούς " πραγματικά εξοργίζομαι !! Γιατί?
> 1) Προσβάλουν την νοημοσύνη μας (και αυτό γιατί εξ αρχής λέει ότι κατέληξε ότι φταίει το μοτέρ ... και όταν λέει τα παραπάνω με κόκκινα ) που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση. 
> 2) Δεν θεωρείται "πετυχημένος" τεχνικός κάποιος που "παραδίνεται" στην λογική του (πάλι θα χαλάσει) γιατί λογικά αν κάνει "εν ακριβή γνώση" του και σωστή δουλειά ... δεν θα χαλάσει. ή αν χαλάσει θα χαλάσει κάτι άλλο.
> 3) Παραδέχομαι σε τεχνικό να σηκώνει τα "χέρια" μόνο σε δικαιολογημένες απόψεις , όπως π.χ "αδυνατώ να βρω τα ανταλλακτικά" κ.τ.λ.


Σωστότατος!

----------


## GEOELECTRIC

Φιλε  μου  καλησπερα βρισκω  τις  αποψεις  ολλων τον συνομιλιτων  σωστες αλλα  επειδη  εχω  καταστημα  με  σερβις και εχω φτιαξει πανω  απο 30  μιελε  οι πιο  πολλες  ενα προβλημα βγαζουν  πανω στο  μοτερ  εχει  μια  πλακετα  απο  αυτη  ξεκολλαει ενα  θερμικο  που  εχει  και δεν  λειτουργει  αν το κολλησεις  και  περασεις  και ολλες  τις  κολησεις  μια  φορα  99%  εισαι  οκ  η  καμια  φορα  πολυ  σπανιο  βεβαια να  σου καψει  εναν  πικνωτη αλλα  αυτο  ειναι  πολυ  σπανιο

----------

Hulk (11-01-12)

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα φιλε ,  ψαχνεις πρωτα το καλωδιο και το καρουλι εαν εχουν προβλημα , μετα ψαχνεις την πλακετα οπως ειπε και ο γιωργος εαν εχει ξεκολληση το θερμικο και τελευταιο το μοτερ στα καρβουνακια .  πρεπει ομως να κατεχεις απο μικροσυσκευες αλλιως να σε βοηθησει καποιος που να ξερει στην περιοχη σου. γραψε το μοντελο της σκουπας ωστε να σου πω εαν η πλακετα με το θερμικο ειναι εντος του μοτερ η απ την εξω πλευρα .

----------


## sakhs9

καλημερα μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που περιπου βρισκεται το θερμικο βρηκα κατι αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## sakhs9

> καλημερα μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που περιπου βρισκεται το θερμικο βρηκα κατι αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος



οκ ακυρο το βρηκα ειναι στο μοτερ

----------


## kospetit

> οκ ακυρο το βρηκα ειναι στο μοτερ


καλησπέρα σας
εδώ και μερικές μέρες αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα.
ενώ ξεκινάει ξαφνικά σταματάει.
την άνοιξα την καθάρισα μέχρι και το μοτέρ έλυσα αλλά πάλι το ίδιο.
μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια ιδέα συμπεριλαμβάνει και το καρούλι μαζί με όλο το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (τσακισμένο καλώδιο ) και προχωράς μέχρι εκεί που θα βρεις το πρόβλημα .

----------


## kospetit

καλησπέρα
αυτό πως μπορώ να το δώ μέχρι τέλους.
το καλώδιο που όσο  ΄φαίνεται είναι μια χαρά.
παρεπιπτόντος όταν το βάζω σκέτο το μοτέρ να πάρει εμφανίζει στο πίσω μέρος σπινθήρες και όταν πάει να δώσει δύναμη σταματάει, και είναι ζεστό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το θέμα είναι αν οι σπινθήρες είναι φυσιολογικοί ή όχι , πάραυτα για την υποψία έπρεπε να τα βγάλεις να τα δεις να τα ελέγξεις αν είναι κοντά / κατεστραμμένα / θέλουν αντικατάσταση κοκ

----------


## kospetit

> Το θέμα είναι αν οι σπινθήρες είναι φυσιολογικοί ή όχι , πάραυτα για την υποψία έπρεπε να τα βγάλεις να τα δεις να τα ελέγξεις αν είναι κοντά / κατεστραμμένα / θέλουν αντικατάσταση κοκ


αλλαγή τα πηνία η τα καρβουνάκια;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τα καρβουνάκια θα ελέγξεις (για αλλαγή στα πηνία πάμε σε βαθιά νερά ) απλά δοκίμασε να τα βγάλεις για να τα δεις αν τερμάτισαν και αν τυχόν κάποιο από αυτά σφήνωσε μέσα στην θήκη του . Αν έχει υποστεί ζημιά ο ψυκτροφορέας (το σημείο ακριβώς που πατάνε τα καρβουνάκια / μήπως μαύρισε και θέλει καθάρισμα ) .
Καθάρισε τέλος και τα φίλτρα εισόδου / εξόδου αέρα και την σωλήνα αναρρόφησης .

----------


## kospetit

καλημέρα
τα καρβουνάκια τερματίζουν κανονικά ο ψυκτοφορέας πως φαίνετα αν έχει ζημιά, έχει κάποια σημαδάκια πανω.τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω καθαρίσει με αέρα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να μην εξέχουν κατά ύψος το ένα με το άλλο και να μην έχουν στομώσει άσχημα .
Δώσε πιο αναλυτική αναφορά για το #11 γιατί αυτά που γράφεις μπορεί να είναι ακόμη και από ελαττωματικό διακόπτη (συμβαίνει και αυτό ) 
αναφορές π.χ. το ξεκινάς στην αρχή αργά (πως συμπεριφέρεται κλωτσάει ? σπινθήρες? ... όταν το βάλεις πιο δυνατά τι γίνεται ? .. δες και τον άξονα του μοτέρ μήπως παίζει και είναι ρουλεμάν /

----------


## kospetit

δεν έχουν διαφορά το ένα με το άλλο(το στομώσει τι είναι :Wink: το ξεκινάω στην αρχή βγάζει τους σπινθήρες και πριν προλάβω να ανεβάσω ένταση σταματάει.
επίσης το έκανα και σκέτο το μοτέρ δηλαδή σύνδεσα το μοτερ με τις επαφές χωρίς να βάλω το καπάκι και τον μοχλό έντασης και είδα ότι βγάζει τους σπινθήρες και με το που πάει να ανεβάσει την ένταση σταματάει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.goodvac.com/Thermal_Fuse...hermalfuse.htm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmjFzukDhqI&t=143s

----------


## kospetit

οκ  θα το δοκιμάσω
ευχαριστώ

----------

